# 4.6l temp sensor location?



## mattech (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a 2000 f150, it has a 4.6L triton. The engine lite has been on for a while, so I stop in autozone to have it tested. The error was the ECT (electronic cooling temp) sensor is possibly bad, along with a couple other possible causes. I checked out everything else and bought the sensor. When I got home I could not locate the sensor location so I open my Hayne's maual, it states that it should be on the left front side of the manifold, with a picture. In the location shown is just a plug (capped). My dad bought this truck new and I bought it from him so it has not been modified. I took the sensor back to autozone to look for the correct one, but with no success. I have searched other internet forums that point me in the same direction as where the Hayne's manual. Does anyone know anything about this that could help out.


----------



## TSMITH (Mar 26, 2011)

Should be on the intake manifold near the t-stat at the front of the intake but more to the pass side,there is also a cylinder head temp sensor under the intake


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2011)

TSMITH said:


> Should be on the intake manifold near the t-stat at the front of the intake but more to the pass side,there is also a cylinder head temp sensor under the intake



That is where it should be, but it has a plug there. I saw the one on the front of the drivers side head, but autozone could not find it in there system.


----------



## TSMITH (Mar 26, 2011)

The one on the left cyl head is the cyl head tenp sensor,could someone have removed the sensor and put a plug in its place you said the light has been on a while?is there a wire thats not plugged into anything?


----------

